# Irrational phobias. . .



## smithnwesson (Aug 31, 2009)

Soooo...besides spiders and snakes and the normal stuff, is there anything that you are really frightened of (or are apprehensive about), with no good reason?

I'll confess to clowns. Clowns freak me out. I don't know why, but clowns had best keep the fuck away from me. 

How about you?


----------



## Friday (Aug 31, 2009)

Found out I don't like small spaces when they tried to put me in a closed MRI. Hahahahahaha. There's no way I would fit in that little tube. So they set up an open MRI. Open my tush. It's like being the meat in a stainless steel sandwich, but the final insult was having to have my head locked in a cage so it wouldn't move. So, small space, lots of noise, can't get out unless someone helps me...lasted 5 minutes. Next time they gave me two little pills and every thing was tolerable but I'm glad it was over in 30 minutes. The ones I've had since then don't require bolting the head down...I can get through those on only one pill.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm really terrified that I am going to faint all the time. I have panic disorder, and I think this phobia orginated from that. Whenever I had a panic attack or felt a panic attack coming on, I would feel really light headed and often times felt I was going to faint. Now, I fear that I'm going to faint all the time, even if there isn't a real reason to. Whenever I am especially hungry, thirsty, overheated or if I am around something that smells strong like a strong chemical or lots of perfume, I get really nervous that I am going to inhale too much of it and faint. It's silly really as the chances of me fainting are rather slim but it's a part of the panic disorder I haven't been able to get over yet.


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 31, 2009)

Ferris wheels...hate 'em! I can go on roller coasters all day long, but keep me away from the ferris wheel!


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 31, 2009)

I guess for me its great white sharks like JAWS. I know its silly living in a desert but the Universal Studios ride scared me to death as a little kid and hence a fear of sharks. Thanks Dumb Cousin Jeff & Spielberg.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 31, 2009)

smithnwesson said:


> I'll confess to clowns. Clowns freak me out. I don't know why, but clowns had best keep the fuck away from me.
> 
> How about you?



This doesn't seem irrational to me, perhaps because I feel the same way about Dick Cheney. But all the most sensible people I know detest clowns.


----------



## comaseason (Aug 31, 2009)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> This doesn't seem irrational to me, perhaps because I feel the same way about Dick Cheney. But all the most sensible people I know detest clowns.



There's something creepy about clowns I can't quite put my finger on so I just call it the "Gacy Factor".


----------



## Cors (Aug 31, 2009)

Ants! I have no problems with most other big bad bugs though.


----------



## cinnamitch (Aug 31, 2009)

being a passenger in a car. I hate anyone else driving. Scares the crap out of me .


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 31, 2009)

the creepy picture/gif-thread...


----------



## katorade (Aug 31, 2009)

cinnamitch said:


> being a passenger in a car. I hate anyone else driving. Scares the crap out of me .



My bf would agree that I have this phobia. I am a terrible passenger.

I also don't see clowns as an irrational fear. People that aspire to be clowns are freaks. People that enjoy clowns are even bigger freaks.

My biggest phobia is open water I can't see my feet in, or the ocean in general, regardless of being able to see my feet or not, or in any water where anything *lives*. Don't know if I'd call it irrational, though, considering most of the things on Earth that can kill you are in the ocean. I just figure that we are not evolutionarily built to be in the water, so we reeeeally probably shouldn't be in there if we can help it.


----------



## LisaInNC (Aug 31, 2009)

Anytime I go near a dumpster, I fear I will hear a baby crying in there. It seriously sends me into a panic. So, I guess I am scared of dumpsters?


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't know if its I am scared of clowns or just don't find clowns funny, I have been known to critique clowns and try to give them tips on timing and word choices in their gags and routines. Ah the joy of childhood. So I guess in the final analysis clowns are scared of me.:wubu:


----------



## katorade (Aug 31, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> Anytime I go near a dumpster, I fear I will hear a baby crying in there. It seriously sends me into a panic. So, I guess I am scared of dumpsters?



I sort of do the same thing, but with animal sounds. One of my old co-workers went to throw trash away in our dumpster and heard whimpering. He climbed in and someone had wrapped a dog in an extension cord so it couldn't move, then wrapped it in a blanket and literally chucked it in the dumpster. We had no idea how long it had been there, but thank god he found it and it's safe now.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 31, 2009)

katorade said:


> I sort of do the same thing, but with animal sounds. One of my old co-workers went to throw trash away in our dumpster and heard whimpering. He climbed in and someone had wrapped a dog in an extension cord so it couldn't move, then wrapped it in a blanket and literally chucked it in the dumpster. We had no idea how long it had been there, but thank god he found it and it's safe now.



Oh my god :[[[[[


----------



## debz-aka (Aug 31, 2009)

Heights: terrified of heights! I crawled to the edge of the Grand Canyon when I was a kid. 

Weirdly enough: I love to fly. 

How's that for irrational?


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm afraid of this....


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 31, 2009)

Clowns are evil incarnate. I hate them, hate. My aunt is a clown for kids parties, I lover her in all her BBW glory, but when she is in her clown costume I can't be near her. 

That Geico money thing bugs me too, it's so creepy, always staring at you. 

I'm also afraid of house fires. I grew up with parents that smoked and I was always afraid they would burn the house down. When I was a kid I designed a totally fire-resistant home of concrete and metal that I was gonna live in when I grew up. 

Earthquakes and Volcanoes freak me out. Again, as a kid, I read a story about a volcano erupting on a farm in Mexico, and for months I was afraid one would erupt in our backyard. I live in the midwest, not really volcano territory. :doh:


----------



## shinyapple (Aug 31, 2009)

Falling down the stairs. I always, always go super slow because I am afraid I will trip or slip and go tumbling down to the bottom in a heap.

Along the same lines, I get nervous getting on or off an escalator. Probably partially the stair fear combined with having ripped the hell out of my shin as a teenager doing the obnoxious "up the down escalator" run with friends at the mall. I'll stand for a minute and watch the steps, making absolutely certain I am stepping right in the middle of one and grabbing on the rail immediately.

Silly? Yes, but I am accident prone to begin with!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Aug 31, 2009)

mice...eww...hate them. can't get within a foot of one...freaks me out.


----------



## Saoirse (Aug 31, 2009)

shinyapple said:


> Falling down the stairs. I always, always go super slow because I am afraid I will trip or slip and go tumbling down to the bottom in a heap.



This is my one constant fear. Every single time I go down a flight of stairs, I see myself missing a step and smashing my face on every step down, knocking out teeth and busting up my nose. 

Its never happened, but that image is always there.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 31, 2009)

Saoirse said:


> This is my one constant fear. Every single time I go down a flight of stairs, I see myself missing a step and smashing my face on every step down, knocking out teeth and busting up my nose.
> 
> Its never happened, but that image is always there.



This worries me too. I don't know why.


----------



## archivaltype (Sep 1, 2009)

Cors said:


> Ants! I have no problems with most other big bad bugs though.




 Me tooooo. I fell out of a hammock when I was little right smack on the ant hill...I was covered in them! ew ew ew. 
ANYWAY.

I've got issues with walk-in freezers and escalators. The new Final Destination movie isn't going to help the last one...:doh:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 1, 2009)

archivaltype said:


> Me tooooo. I fell out of a hammock when I was little right smack on the ant hill...I was covered in them! ew ew ew.
> ANYWAY.
> 
> I've got issues with walk-in freezers and escalators. The new Final Destination movie isn't going to help the last one...:doh:



oh my god someone dies on an escalator?!? I looove the FD movies. I always get nervous on escalators too so the movie will probably scar me for life.. it was embarrassing how afraid I was to go tanning after the last one.


----------



## archivaltype (Sep 1, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> oh my god someone dies on an escalator?!? I looove the FD movies. I always get nervous on escalators too so the movie will probably scar me for life.. it was embarrassing how afraid I was to go tanning after the last one.



I think so...it certainly looks like a man eating escalator in the preview. :eat1:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 1, 2009)

archivaltype said:


> I think so...it certainly looks like a man eating escalator in the preview. :eat1:



oh my god I'm excited!!!


----------



## archivaltype (Sep 1, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> oh my god I'm excited!!!



Me tooooooooo. It's going to be epic. 

I don't care if I have to bring a change of underwear.


----------



## smithnwesson (Sep 1, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> I'm afraid of this....



That's not irrational. In fact, that's as about as rational as it can get.

OMG. I'm really skeered now. 

- Jim


----------



## Ash (Sep 1, 2009)

Birds. 

Terrifying birds.


----------



## smithnwesson (Sep 1, 2009)

Ashley said:


> Birds.
> 
> Terrifying birds.



You probably don't watch that Alfred Hichcock flick very often then, do you, Ashley? 

Not only clowns, but also mimes. They freak me out even worse. When they're on TV, I always hit the 'mute' button.  

- Jim


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 1, 2009)

debz-aka said:


> Heights: terrified of heights! I crawled to the edge of the Grand Canyon when I was a kid.
> 
> Weirdly enough: I love to fly.
> 
> How's that for irrational?



I love to fly but I cringe being at the top of a 6foot step ladder or being on a metal extension ladder.


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 1, 2009)

http://www.ticklehands.com/

This, THIS scares me! 

Why do I see this toy as a pedophiles dream?


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 1, 2009)

Ventriliquist Dummies, like the one from the Twilight Zone "THE DUMMY"


----------



## katorade (Sep 1, 2009)

snuggletiger said:


> I love to fly but I cringe being at the top of a 6foot step ladder or being on a metal extension ladder.




Same here. If I'm secured in something, like a plane or roller coaster, I'm fine. On a ladder or a horse? Forget it.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Sep 1, 2009)

I've always found clowns incredibly irritating and annoying, instead of funny. I also have a strange desire to punch mimes in the face but I've managed to restrain myself on the rare times I see one.

I dunno if I have a real clown phobia...I just want them to go away but there's just "something" about them.

Of course, after I read "IT" by Stephen King, that made me see clowns in a whole new light. 

As for anything else: Heights don't bother me, I'm not claustrophobic, I have no issues with animals, spiders or insects, I live in a very small village so driving in big cities can be intimidating but I manage. I do okay with crowds but there comes a time when I need to escape and be by myself. I like the dark, I love flying but airports are a pain in the ass, I like water, the number 13 is just a number, I like black kitty cats.

So, other than clowns making me uneasy, I seem to be okay.


Dennis


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Sep 1, 2009)

snuggletiger said:


> Ventriliquist Dummies, like the one from the Twilight Zone "THE DUMMY"



You know, I've seen that episode countless times and it still creeps me out!

That old Anthony Hopkins movie, MAGIC, is another creepy ventriloquist dummy story.


Dennis


----------



## smithnwesson (Sep 1, 2009)

Still a Skye fan said:


> I also have a strange desire to punch mimes in the face but I've managed to restrain myself on the rare times I see one.


You shouldn't do that, Dennis. And you shouldn't shoot one either, because:

~~~drum roll~~~

A mime is a terrible thing to waste.

(OMG! I'm so sorry for that.) :doh::doh::doh:

 - Jim


----------



## Linda (Sep 1, 2009)

I am petrified of the Burger King. If I wake up and that whack job is in my bedroom just staring at me I am going to freak out!!

Last week I was driving down the street and BK must have had some promotion going on because the king was out on the sidewalk waving at cars. 

Freeeeeaaaakky!


----------



## Risible (Sep 1, 2009)

Lest we forget this classic phobia - the cymbal-clashing monkey. My mom collected vintage dolls when I was growing up, and we had a room that she used to display them all in that we used to bunk down in when us kids would have to yield up our own beds/bedroom for Gramma and Grampa and the like. Anyhoo, she had one a these vintage horrors. So one night I'm sleeping in the Doll Room and, I swear to God, the thing activated and clashed its cymbals ... once.

Yeah, like I got any sleep that night. And I'll never have one of these "toys" in my house.

BTW, I got this pic from an Ebay ad. So, it's for sale.





View attachment monkey1.jpg


----------



## Linda (Sep 1, 2009)

Risible said:


> Lest we forget this classic phobia - the cymbal-clashing monkey. My mom collected vintage dolls when I was growing up, and we had a room that she used to display them all in that we used to bunk down in when us kids would have to yield up our own beds/bedroom for Gramma and Grampa and the like. Anyhoo, she had one a these vintage horrors. So one night I'm sleeping in the Doll Room and, I swear to God, the thing activated and clashed its cymbals ... once.
> 
> Yeah, like I got any sleep that night. And I'll never have one of these "toys" in my house.
> 
> BTW, I got this pic from an Ebay ad. So, it's for sale.





OMG!!! That is creepy


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 1, 2009)

I also hate clowns, they make me feel sick in the tummy We get moths over here the size of small birds and they freak me out, I had one crawl into my top and I am surprised I did not loose the use of my vocal chords I screamed so loud!!


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Sep 2, 2009)

Not that I'm scared of them, but I absolutley cannot stand eating food that is still on a bone. Fried chicken, ribs...ew. Gross. It just totally creeps me out.

As far as fears go, that pig mask from the Saw movies gets me every time. And feet. Touch me with your feet, and I will scream. It's totally weird, but I can't help it...:blush:


----------



## 1300 Class (Sep 2, 2009)

Teeth and many things to do with teeth, either mine or someone elses. 

The most positively scary and awful phobia is 'wobbly teeth', like when you were little and your baby teeth came out. The thought of having wobbly teeth of any kind now freaks me right out. Its the most creeped out nightmare/phobia/feeling I can think of.


----------



## thejuicyone (Sep 2, 2009)

I'll have to ponder about what my irrational phobia is...But, as for my mother, hers are midgets, oops excuse me that was very politically incorrect of me, I meant little people.  Anyway, she blames the wizard of oz and how it traumatized her as a child.lol The family makes fun of her often. Also, this guy scares the shit out of her for some reason....


----------



## Linda (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes!!! I agree with your mom!! Look at that mask! That creepy smile...those eyes. Now I am going to have nightmares tonight. That creepy King. ...shudders...


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 2, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> Also, this guy scares the shit out of her for some reason....



Now available in Manga flavour.


----------



## Linda (Sep 2, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Now available in Manga flavour.




Oh no he is everywhere!!


----------



## BigCutieTiffy (Sep 2, 2009)

bumblebees.
i know they don't hurt you.
but i still don't like them.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 2, 2009)

Australian Lord said:


> Teeth and many things to do with teeth, either mine or someone elses.
> 
> The most positively scary and awful phobia is 'wobbly teeth', like when you were little and your baby teeth came out. The thought of having wobbly teeth of any kind now freaks me right out. Its the most creeped out nightmare/phobia/feeling I can think of.



I so get that thing with teeth too. I hate it when little kids come up and show you a tooth hanging in their mouth on a piece of skin, makes me feel really creeped out! bleh


----------



## 1300 Class (Sep 3, 2009)

That image alone is creepy and desturbing.. ewww.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 3, 2009)

Still a Skye fan said:


> I've always found clowns incredibly irritating and annoying, instead of funny. I also have a strange desire to punch mimes in the face but I've managed to restrain myself on the rare times I see one.
> 
> I dunno if I have a real clown phobia...I just want them to go away but there's just "something" about them.
> 
> ...



they floattttttttttttt, they alllllllllllllll float......and when you're down here with me....YOU'LLLL FLOOATTTT TOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Deven (Sep 3, 2009)

Live Chickens. I am completely terrified of live Chickens. I was attacked while collecting eggs when I was a little girl. They rose up like a swarm, and pecked at me. I ran out screaming and have never liked them since.


----------



## OkumaIronpaws (Sep 3, 2009)

BBWModel said:


> Ferris wheels...hate 'em! I can go on roller coasters all day long, but keep me away from the ferris wheel!


Quoted for Ditto. I'm with you 110% Ferris wheels are the devil's work. I have a fear of falling, specifically off ladders. Weird thing is I can be on the roof and I'm fine. I stood on the side of a big cliff, and was fine. But ladders...oh hell no. Another reason I don't trust Ferris Wheels is....have you SEEN carnies? I wouldn't trust them to tie my shoes, even if they were velcro straps, and you want me to get on the 40 year old machine of whirling death? Well, no thanks.
Other phobias include SEVERE arachnophobia, I can't even see them on TV without getting nervous and nauseous. Also, things flying at my eyes, like bugs especially. This is the reason I can't see movies in 3-d anymore, it makes me flinch uncontrolably, and that just sucks.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 3, 2009)

I have an irrational fear of suffocating. I can't sleep with anything near my mouth or nose. When I have a cold and my nose is stuffed up, trying to fall asleep is hell. I'm always afraid that I won't be able to breath. I'm ok with small spaces, it's weird.


----------



## Fish (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't know that I have any overtly irrational phobias. At least nothing I can think of that I can't overcome with a normal amount of willpower.


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a friend who's terrified of whales. I have no idea how she acquired this fear, she has never been on the ocean, and there aren't really any free-roaming whales in Chicago. :doh: She can't even go into the Shedd Aquarium's whale and dolphin area, they just freak her out that much. It's not like they can jump out of the aquarium and chase after her, it's just a funny, irrational fear.

Of course, we mock her mercilessly..............


----------



## Saoirse (Sep 4, 2009)

PamelaLois said:


> I have a friend who's terrified of whales. I have no idea how she acquired this fear, she has never been on the ocean, and there aren't really any free-roaming whales in Chicago. :doh: She can't even go into the Shedd Aquarium's whale and dolphin area, they just freak her out that much. It's not like they can jump out of the aquarium and chase after her, it's just a funny, irrational fear.
> 
> Of course, we mock her mercilessly..............



Hey now, Im afraid of whales as well!

Started during a whale watch I went on with my 8th grade class. The whale kept swimming under the boat and all I could think about was us capsizing and being in the water with it!

Since then... can't even look at pictures! I went to the Museum of Natural History in NYC with my family and absolutely refused to go anywhere near the Ocean exhibit, simply because there was a whale hanging from the ceiling. I freaked out just peeking in!!

I agreed to help out a friend in her vendor booth at a music festival this summer. I didnt realize that New Beford MA was a huge whaling city! WHALE STUFF EVERYWHERE!!! :doh:


----------



## Friday (Sep 7, 2009)

BigCutieTiffy said:


> bumblebees.
> i know they don't hurt you.
> but i still don't like them.



The heck they don't and they can sting more than once. Are you talking about the fluffy, furry black ones with the yellow or white stripes? Like this...






Got stung right between the eyes by one when I was three (and yes I remember it vividly). Anything buzzes near me and I jump and run without looking. It's dangerous when any stinging insect gets into the car when I'm driving although I've not crashed anything yet. TG for AC. No open windows in the summer.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 7, 2009)

Irrational fear #1: People in animal costumes, mascots, etc. I've hated this since I was a kid; from Micky Mouse at Disney World to the OCBee at Old Country Buffet--people in animal costumes are just plain creepy. I would not make a good Furry.


----------



## tinkerbell (Sep 7, 2009)

butterflies and moths. They are so creepy. I hate them. And ugly. And have long gross tongues.


----------



## dcoyote (Sep 7, 2009)

Crickets give me the creeps, especially the huge black crickets you find in the grass. They have these nasty pokey things sticking out of their butts. They jump on you too! Plus, they're super loud. Blah! Strangely enough, they are the only creep crawly that bugs me. I love spiders.


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 7, 2009)

Saoirse said:


> Hey now, Im afraid of whales as well!
> 
> Started during a whale watch I went on with my 8th grade class. The whale kept swimming under the boat and all I could think about was us capsizing and being in the water with it!
> 
> ...



See, the difference is that you have a REASON to be afraid of them, which doesn't make it that irrational. You had a creepy experience. My friend has never been near a whale in her life, and Chicago isn't exactly the kind of place you run across one roaming the suburbs, so her fear is completely irrational. Which is why we mock. If she had a real reason for being afraid, we would never mock.


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 7, 2009)

Friday said:


> The heck they don't and they can sting more than once. Are you talking about the fluffy, furry black ones with the yellow or white stripes? Like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A couple summers ago, I was working quietly when there was a huge bang and the building shook. A lady crashed right into the side of the building because a bee flew into her car.:doh: She was OK, but the building still has a dent in the brick wall.


----------



## Friday (Sep 8, 2009)

Poor woman. I bailed off the freeway into the grassy median between the two directions one spring after flying through a swarm of honeybees that was just following their queen to a new nest. I was just lucky I had a clear shot and didn't hurt anyone. That's what I was thinking of when I said TG for AC and closed windows. I've learned to control my reactions somewhat around honeybees because they really won't sting except as a last resort but wasps, hornets and bumblebees put me into escape mode faster than a cartoon character (and probably make me look like one). I had a huge wasp in my house one time that dive bombed me every time I went out of my bedroom. I locked myself in the bedroom and called a friend to come kill it. Good thing there was a phone in there or I'd have been trying to climb out the window.


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 8, 2009)

Some of mine have already been mentioned but it bears repeating, I am terrified of Down escalators I am afraid I won't step on the step in time and go tumbling down the stairs. I am also terrified of squirrels, I was chased by one who was trying to attack me as a kid and I have have never gotten over it, to me they are just evil furry tailed rats. I am also scared of any rodent and I have a thing about not wanting anyone to touch me with their feet, keep your nasty feet to yourself please. Ha ha I know I have issues.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 8, 2009)

I know this sounds silly...but i will not rub my eyes while stopped at a stop light for fear of someone rear-ending me and making me poke my own eye out.

yep..i know, very irrational.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 8, 2009)

sugar and spice said:


> Some of mine have already been mentioned but it bears repeating, I am terrified of Down escalators I am afraid I won't step on the step in time and go tumbling down the stairs. I am also terrified of squirrels, I was chased by one who was trying to attack me as a kid and I have have never gotten over it, to me they are just evil furry tailed rats. I am also scared of any rodent and I have a thing about not wanting anyone to touch me with their feet, keep your nasty feet to yourself please. Ha ha I know I have issues.



I agree with the escalators..i have a weird fear about stepping on them at the wrong time also!


----------



## DeniseW (Sep 8, 2009)

I definitely don't consider a fear of escalators as irrational, lot's of people every year get hurt on them, I think that is a very rational fear...




sugar and spice said:


> Some of mine have already been mentioned but it bears repeating, I am terrified of Down escalators I am afraid I won't step on the step in time and go tumbling down the stairs. I am also terrified of squirrels, I was chased by one who was trying to attack me as a kid and I have have never gotten over it, to me they are just evil furry tailed rats. I am also scared of any rodent and I have a thing about not wanting anyone to touch me with their feet, keep your nasty feet to yourself please. Ha ha I know I have issues.


----------



## smithnwesson (Sep 8, 2009)

DeniseW said:


> I definitely don't consider a fear of escalators as irrational, lot's of people every year get hurt on them, I think that is a very rational fear...


I have an irrational fear of getting trapped on an escalator. Check  this out.  -Jim


----------



## Linda (Sep 8, 2009)

smithnwesson said:


> I have an irrational fear of getting trapped on an escalator. Check  this out.  -Jim





HAHAHA too funny


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm terrified of falling, particularly when walking down stairs and escalators (can't do fast escalators down), walking on ice, or walking on uneven ground under low-light. I have this reoccuring nightmare/daymare of falling and breaking my face (teeth in particular) or legs.

I just looked at an apartment and the light for the steps wasn't working, so my new roommate had to lead me down by hand one step at a time. Either really annoying or a great bonding moment!

Also scared of heights! Will never, ever, ever be able to climb a ladder or a roof.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Sep 8, 2009)

A holdover from childhood: When I'm the last person in bed at night, and I need to turn the light off, I have to rush as fast as I can to get in bed as I'm very irrationally afraid that a hand is going to grab my ankle as I'm climbing in. Same fear applies to leaving my feet uncovered or dangling my arm over the side of the bed.


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 8, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> A holdover from childhood: When I'm the last person in bed at night, and I need to turn the light off, I have to rush as fast as I can to get in bed as I'm very irrationally afraid that a hand is going to grab my ankle as I'm climbing in. Same fear applies to leaving my feet uncovered or dangling my arm over the side of the bed.



awww, crap me too, the ol gator under the bed thing...i hate open clset doors...(who might be hidin in there) i hate heights, and love to scare myself with it...the edge in the grand canyon...screw that...then there are bridges...high bridges...the worst...


----------



## Sugar (Sep 8, 2009)

Sea life...and I live in Colorado.


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm absolutely terrified of bananas and balloons


----------



## StarWitness (Oct 8, 2009)

Hypodermic needles. Bleccccchh. Whenever I'm watching a movie/tv show and someone is getting an injection, I have to look away. When _I'm_ getting an injection-- or worse, getting blood drawn-- I have to look away and cringe and whimper and break into a cold sweat. I suppose this isn't technically irrational: I have "shy" veins, so every time I've had to get blood drawn, it's been a long, painful ordeal. My ex would tease me about this, until he took me to the doctor's once and watched the phlebotomist poke a needle in my arm... and wiggle it around... repeat the process a few times... try the back of my hand...  That got his sympathy right quick.

I'm also claustrophobic, specifically in crowds.


----------



## Mac5689 (Oct 8, 2009)

does being afraid of heights count as an irrational fear?

i have no idea why i have the fear. i always thought it started when i was seven and i looked out the window of my Grandmothers hospital room window, which was on like the top floor. but then i remembered that i went on a Ferris Wheel with her and one of my your sisters at the local carnival that summer, that carnival was the same day as the TWA Flight 800 incident. and i was afraid when the ride got to the tip top. then just recently i found my baby book, which lists almost everything i did as a baby, and one entry states that my Uncle (who was a firefighter for the local volunteer fire department where i lived at the time) took me to see his fire truck which was the areal ladder and alludes to the fact that he might have taken me up on the ladder.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 9, 2009)

Wooden spoons. Even thinking about them makes me want to vomit and I gag a bit. *shivers* Yes I'm dead serious. There are a few Dims folk who have seen these reactions. And I'm usually laughed at.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 9, 2009)

Ummmmmmmmmm..............a fear of a piece of paper cutting me........yes, I believe I'm crazy.  I'm not that way all the time (or have a strong degree of fear). I seem to go though phases.

Also, getting locked in a walk-in freezer. Long, long ago, I worked in a kitchen, and I was always worried they might not realize I was in the freezer, and then lock it . I still have that fear even though I'm not near any walk-in freezers. :blink:


----------



## disaster117 (Oct 10, 2009)

Detached earlobes. It's not so much a phobia as it is a "HOLY SHIT I HATE DETACHED EARLOBES THEY FREAK ME THE HELL OUT", and I don't know why.

I'm starting to look at everyone's earlobes as soon as I meet them or walk by them. It's getting out of hand. lol


----------



## iwasneveranormalgirl (Oct 10, 2009)

Moths. which by itself doesnt sound THAT terrible but since acquiring this phobia I'm always a bit scared when I see a butterfly.
yea...a phobia of butterflies. Theres something wrong with me XD


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Oct 10, 2009)

This reminded me of a college friend. She was honest to goodness afraid of mayo. Thinking she was joking, I put some on her arm at dinner one night. She ran out, crying, and our other friends wouldn't talk to me for a week because I'd upset her so badly. Ironically, she's the only one of that group I've talked to in the 12 years since it happened... so I guess she forgave me for traumatizing her with a condiment.

As for me, someone mentioned crickets, I'm afraid of anything that jumps... crickets, grasshoppers, frogs. I like to look at them from a distance but being close enough for them to get in my business is a bit much. Same with moths if I'm coming home at night and they attack me as I'm opening the door. Double same with fish. 

I used to be all upset about balloons popping. I'd hold my ears and tense up and dang near cry if anyone threatened to pop one. (Girls above popped balloons at me and thought it was funny... hypocrites!!) Still, I don't like it, it gives me this weird feeling of terror, anxiety, and sadness.

Sometimes, I have a hard time opening canned biscuits or dough because I'm afraid the pop will surprise me too much and my heart will stop. That's probably my most stupid irrational fear. Death by biscuit scare.

Oh, one more, I used to sing in a touring choir. We had to wear heavy wool robes all over the south in very hot choir lofts. I was always afraid I'd pass out... but that wasn't my fear. I was certain I'd pass out, hit my face on the wooden railing at the front of the loft, and bone fragments would shoot into my brain and kill me instantly.


----------



## disaster117 (Oct 10, 2009)

iwasneveranormalgirl said:


> Moths. which by itself doesnt sound THAT terrible but since acquiring this phobia I'm always a bit scared when I see a butterfly.
> yea...a phobia of butterflies. Theres something wrong with me XD



Moths are horrible creatures. I would rather walk around my backyard in pitch black darkness than turn the light on and attract _moths_ and other insects that scare the hell out of me. Insect-phobia!


----------



## thea (Oct 10, 2009)

Here's a weird one...I'm not afraid of heights in real life, but I am in my dreams. I have nightmares about cliffs, slippery slopes, tall buildings and what have you.
Awake I'm mildly afraid of just about everything...but not altitude


----------



## 0nlnn (Oct 10, 2009)

I have a touch phobia. I hate to touch or be touched by people I don't know.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 10, 2009)

Bugs, but especially bugs in my food. If I even suspect that there's a bug in my food, I can't eat it and have a hard time not vomiting. *shiver* Ugh.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 11, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> I'm afraid of this....



A lady I work with says she is dressing up like that for Halloween.....


----------



## LovelyLiz (Oct 11, 2009)

Raccoons. And to a lesser extent, possums. 

And, I'll admit it...sometimes squirrels.

They are all pure evil (but squirrels are only *sometimes* evil)...


----------



## katorade (Oct 11, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> Bugs, but especially bugs in my food. If I even suspect that there's a bug in my food, I can't eat it and have a hard time not vomiting. *shiver* Ugh.





I can't eat raisin bran unless I fully inspect it first. 20 years ago I opened a box at my great grandma's house and hundreds of weevils crawled out. It was disgusting. A couple of years later when I got up the nerve to try again, I poured myself a bowl and stared at it, waiting for bugs to crawl out. They didn't, so I poured on some milk and dozens of dead weevils floated to the top. *gag*

Took me at least a decade to try again, and since then I almost always sit there and stare at the bowl for a few minutes first.


----------



## Linda (Oct 11, 2009)

katorade said:


> I can't eat raisin bran unless I fully inspect it first. 20 years ago I opened a box at my great grandma's house and hundreds of weevils crawled out. It was disgusting. A couple of years later when I got up the nerve to try again, I poured myself a bowl and stared at it, waiting for bugs to crawl out. They didn't, so I poured on some milk and dozens of dead weevils floated to the top. *gag*
> 
> Took me at least a decade to try again, and since then I almost always sit there and stare at the bowl for a few minutes first.



 OMG Kat! I will NEVER eat Raisin Bran again. I must go vomit now.


----------



## katorade (Oct 11, 2009)

Linda said:


> OMG Kat! I will NEVER eat Raisin Bran again. I must go vomit now.



The worst part is that I still eat it! I can't help myself, I'm a sucker for bran flakes and those sugar-coated raisins.:blush:


----------



## thea (Oct 11, 2009)

katorade said:


> I can't eat raisin bran unless I fully inspect it first. 20 years ago I opened a box at my great grandma's house and hundreds of weevils crawled out. It was disgusting. A couple of years later when I got up the nerve to try again, I poured myself a bowl and stared at it, waiting for bugs to crawl out. They didn't, so I poured on some milk and dozens of dead weevils floated to the top. *gag*
> 
> Took me at least a decade to try again, and since then I almost always sit there and stare at the bowl for a few minutes first.



Ick! Thanks a lot for reminding me of this one...my Mom used to make me Cambell's Bean with Bacon soup for lunch when I was little. It became a big comfort food for me...UNTIll the day, shortly after she passed, that I bought a can of it (in fairness, I selected the store brand) and found two huge insect legs floating in it. Palmetto bug or cricket, I figure. Oh, and I'm afraid of rats...


----------



## bexy (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm scared of ladders, and bins/trash cans. I get nervous putting stuff in bins in case something jumps out at me or I trigger a bomb that has been left in there. I'm odd. 
I'm also scared of tiny things, like say a small button or bit of plastic, as I become convinced I am going to somehow swallow it and choke.


----------



## katorade (Oct 11, 2009)

bexy said:


> I'm scared of ladders, and bins/trash cans. I get nervous putting stuff in bins in case something jumps out at me or I trigger a bomb that has been left in there. I'm odd.



Ha! That just reminded me of a story. In my early 20s, I worked with a girl named Annie who somehow attracted danger and accidents. One night Annie went to take out the trash, and as she was hefting a bag of grinds into the dumpster, a bum we referred to as "homeless Jesus" popped his head out and yelled "oogadaboogada!". I shit you not. Oogadaboogada. Annie screamed and ran back in the store and locked all the doors and had a nervous breakdown. Meanwhile homeless Jesus was standing outside in the parking lot laughing his ass off. 

He also had a habit of sneaking around the corner and flinging the door open and yelling really loud when one of the baristas was cleaning the lobby. Oh homeless Jesus, you were such a rascal.


----------



## Ola (Oct 11, 2009)

The approaching zombie apocalypse. It seriously freaks me out! XD


----------



## Paquito (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm also afraid of heights, to the point that I get extreme vertigo just looking up at tall buildings. But I'm cool as a cucumber on airplanes.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Oct 12, 2009)

Veins!! I can't deal with veins- even my own! They freak me the hell out and make me all squirmish! Veins on the wrist freak me out THE WORST! I HATE it!!!! When I was younger and the Dr. wanted to draw blood from my wrist, I used to freak out and start crying, and pretty much BEG them to take it from my hand- even though they would tell me it would hurt worse. It's odd, and something that's bothered me my whole life. I'm a freak haha!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 12, 2009)

katorade said:


> Ha! That just reminded me of a story. In my early 20s, I worked with a girl named Annie who somehow attracted danger and accidents. One night Annie went to take out the trash, and as she was hefting a bag of grinds into the dumpster, a bum we referred to as "homeless Jesus" popped his head out and yelled "oogadaboogada!". I shit you not. Oogadaboogada. Annie screamed and ran back in the store and locked all the doors and had a nervous breakdown. Meanwhile homeless Jesus was standing outside in the parking lot laughing his ass off.
> 
> He also had a habit of sneaking around the corner and flinging the door open and yelling really loud when one of the baristas was cleaning the lobby. Oh homeless Jesus, you were such a rascal.



Was it wrong of me to LMAO at Annie, too?


----------



## OIFMountaineer (Oct 12, 2009)

When dogs run beside my car, to the point of where I can't see them, it locks me up. Running over a dog is one of my biggest fears.


----------



## Linda (Oct 13, 2009)

OIFMountaineer said:


> When dogs run beside my car, to the point of where I can't see them, it locks me up. Running over a dog is one of my biggest fears.



Oh I have this fear too but for any animal really. And for me...always the weirdest animals. Just the other day it was this huge turtle!! I am in Ohio people!!! lol


----------



## mel (Oct 13, 2009)

Open stairs freak me out..I feel like I could trip and fall through them to my death..ummm do I seriously think this body is going to fit through an opening under a step??lol but anyways..that is mine.

I get shivers from forked tongues..argh!!!!


----------



## succubus_dxb (Oct 14, 2009)

lizards.


I can't even keep typing about them. GROSS YUCK EW.


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Oct 14, 2009)

I forgot my worst one.

Blood clots.

*Terrified*; just saw an article about a 34 year old dying from one. Too freaked out to finish reading it.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 14, 2009)

In the summertime I am usually plagued by two daft phobias.

1. I never sleep with my arms or legs over the edge of the bed, because of the creepy thought of someone grabbing them in the middle of the night.

2. Bugs that come into the house on a hot night will find their way into my ears while I am sleeping....yuck!!


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 14, 2009)

Motor bikes - I think this stems from the Mad Max Movies and Fathers day massacre that happened when i was heaps young back in the early 80's.

I remember when i was in primary the little boy from infants dad used to pick him up from school on his motor bike, i used to hide until he was gone. When mum used to send me to the shop and a motor bike went by or was parked out the front of the shop i would run back home, there are lots of little things like this i remember.

I'm slowly getting over it, am ok with little bikes like Honda's, just the big black ones that the real bikies ride that still scare me a little.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 14, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> Motor bikes - I think this stems from the Mad Max Movies and Fathers day massacre that happened when i was heaps young back in the early 80's.
> 
> I remember when i was in primary the little boy from infants dad used to pick him up from school on his motor bike, i used to hide until he was gone. When mum used to send me to the shop and a motor bike went by or was parked out the front of the shop i would run back home, there are lots of little things like this i remember.
> 
> I'm slowly getting over it, am ok with little bikes like Honda's, just the big black ones that the real bikies ride that still scare me a little.



I remember that I think, Milperra right? Awful it was!


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 14, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> I remember that I think, Milperra right? Awful it was!



Umm not sure, i remember my parents calling me a week or so before to come watch the news as there were bikies taking toys etc to a charity for children, they wanted me to see that they weren't all that bad, and then the next news story i seen was the blood shed.

I just googled it, it was at Milperra, good memory. Apparently they made a movie about it, will have to check it out.

http://www.theage.com.au/news/TV--Radio/The-day-death-rode-in/2005/01/26/1106415606296.html


----------



## The Orange Mage (Oct 16, 2009)

thread makes me think of this

http://nedroid.com/2007/10/beartato-112/

feel free to fall in love with this entire comic strip also


----------

